# Pensacola Pier Mullet



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Rode out to Pensacola Pier around noon today and people were catching tons of mullet.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet*

Good! Just as long as they don't waste them. 

I caught 51 roe mullet at one throw and couldn't lift the net. I had to have help. C2


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the phone call.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dang thats crazy


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Corey I love these pictures!! Do you have 2 nets or should i borrow dad's for the weekend?
I can't wait!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great photo. You hit the mother load.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

BADASS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

*Mullet were thick in Gulf Shores this weekend*

Surfing in the waves, never seen that before. Unfortunately, seaweed was also thick, bulls, not so much.


----------



## hirotamus (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't do much saltwater fishing but what do you do with mullets? bait or dinner? :001_huh:


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

They make good bait and even better eats................


----------



## hirotamus (Aug 30, 2010)

can you catch them on rod & reel or is net the only way to catch?

what are they good bait for?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The net with the black rope is mine..37 first throw! They were roed out..Slim Jim back runners! Cool pics and the surf has been fun! Warm weather..Cool clear water..Been a fun week!


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Those look like silver mullet, they're better tasting than the blacks to me. Flesh is flakier. Great toss.


----------



## Parker32 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've tried them a few times at the mullet festival in Niceville but have yet to see any human food value? How do you guys cook em' to like em'?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

There has been mullet all over the place !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nice catch though.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Scott


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Wish the water was that clear over here. Great pics.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Smoked Mullet*

There used to be many folks here in Pensacola who sold smoked mullet.

I smoked them for a while, but stopped for some reason.

You used to put an old refrigerator on the curb and it usually wound up as a smoker. C2


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

*mullet food value*



Parker32 said:


> I've tried them a few times at the mullet festival in Niceville but have yet to see any human food value? How do you guys cook em' to like em'?


Fillet mullet, take skin off, and cut out belly/rib bones, deep fry in lemon flavored Zatarains fish fry mix. There used to be many restaurants in Pensacola, that would sell all U could eat mullet, maybe a cheap meal for pofolks, guess i was poor back then, but ate more than my share of mullet. Used to be super popular food 20yrs ago. Maybe things have changed now. Great smoked too, especially with cold budweiser.:whistling:


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Mullet are one of the cleanest fish in the ocean, they are one of, if not the only fish that has a gizzard like a chicken, that gizzard filters out alot of impurities in the fish. An acquired taste, but i like fried mullet gizzard from time to time.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

All well said Pole Squeezer!


----------

